# Put on my Freinds Camaro SS wheels



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I checked this forum but I did not find anyone who had tried this so I did. One of my friends has a 02 Camaro SS. Nice ride. Anyway. He bought Chrome ss wheels for his car so we took his silver(same color as our 17s) wheels and put them on the goat. They are 17 x 9's with 275/40/17 Goodyear F1s. They would not fit on the front (strut block) but they went on the back with no problems and looked awsome. We took it for a ride and there was no rubbing when I turned or dumped the clutch and took off like a bat out of hell. The wheels look like they were made for the GTO and the Meat should have been stock like that from the factory. I am thinking about taking a pair and having them cut to 17 x 8's for the front. Anyone know who would do that? My other friend who drived a C-5 took some pics. I will post them when he sends them to me. Should be in a couple of hours.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Here are the pics!!*

Here are the pics of my 05 GTO with 02 SS wheels.


----------



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks good, too bad they dont fit on the front though


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

Do 4th gens have different offsets between front and rear like the 3rd gens did?


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I believe all four are the same. It came with 275s on all corners. he has 315s on the back now. Anyone familar with a company that will cut a wheel and shorten the depth from 9 or 9.5 to 8? If so I think I am going to go with two at 8" depth and two stock 9.5.


----------



## Anthony k (May 28, 2006)

where do you live? if in michigan there was a plcae called the wheelshop on the East side


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

From my research, these guys do the best job for the money. You ship the wheels to them and they do the work and send them back. I'm wanting to get my rear factory 17's widened an inch but looks like you may have given me an idea!:cheers


----------

